# B&S Model 10A902 Runs only on HIGH throttle then dies also need correct linkage help



## janko9 (May 24, 2009)

*B&S Model 10A902 Runs only on HIGH throttle then dies also need correct linkage help*

I am working on a B&S Model 10A902 motor. It is a mower that hasn't ran in quite sometime. I got it goin, but it runs at a VERY high throttle and won't throttle down then dies(I think the dying prob is do to crack in primer bulb. I know the linkage is hooked up wrong, but the B&S website doesn't show a very good description of the spring connections. I did find a diagram someone posted on here, but it doesn't show where horizontal spring in front hooks at one end. I feel like an idiot for asking this b/c I work on small engines at the company I work for. We ONLY have Honda engines it should be similar, but for some reason I feel lost in space.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

No need to feel lost if everyone had the answers there would be no need for the forum, linkage pic is below, you will probably need to install a new diaphram which is after the pic. Have a good one. Geo








You need to install a new diaphram kit, it is Briggs part # 795083 or old # 495770 also Lowe's has a kit #5083 which has the same parts.

Here we go;
Remove air cleaner, there are 2 bolts that hold things together, one on the front of the tank 3/8" and one into the block 1/2", remove these bolts, now "slowly" slide the carb/tank off the intake tube and breather tube, now tilt the tank in to release the throttle linkage and waalaa the carb/tank is removed. Check the intake tube to see if the “O” ring seal and plastic retainer are still on the intake tube, if so remove them and re-install them into the carb. Remove the 5 screws from the carb/tank remove carb(don't loose the spring) now spray all holes, cracks and crevases in both the carb and tank surface with brake parts cleaner, remove the main screen(looks like a thimble) with a small screwdriver pry out the main jet(carefully) and clean it, reinstall the jet, it can be difficult some times to get it to snap back in place(I use the rounded end of a screwdriver handle). Remove and clean the fuel pickup stem. Clean any junk/rust from the tank. Install the diaphram on the tank then the gasket(no goo or sealer) now carefully replace the carb(the spring will try to misalign the diaphram), tighten all screws a little at a time so as not to crimp the diaphram until they are all tight. Install the carb/tank in reverse order and you are done. If I missed something one of the real mechanics will correct me. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## janko9 (May 24, 2009)

Geo, 

BINGO!!!! I thought the other diagram I had found was wrong for the linkage. Will try new diaphram. I was just trying to make that my last resort. Thank You.


----------

